
Real Life Manifestations of Artificial Intelligence (AI) and Its Future - M1L
http://www.m1l.asia/articles/52
======
M1L
The earliest substantial work done in the field of AI was by Alan Turing to
decode a large proportion of the radio communications in the 2nd World War. AI
has come a long way from there and the progress has been rocky and
unpredictable. As of the 21st century, AI empowers a host of technologies that
impact our everyday lives. From voice assistants to video games, self-driving
cars to web searches, AI has become inevitable.

~~~
anshverma
3-4 News and Hype Cycle completed since 1960s

